# For Those we Loved and Lost in 2008



## Flashy

[align=center]As some of you may know due to the Tribute Video for bunnies lost in 2008 thread I have been making a video to remember all those bunnies we loved and lost in 2008 (better late than never!).[/align]
[align=center]I'm actually really happy to say that every single rabbit on the list on the other thread has at least got a mention (with the exception of one who I found on the 2007 Tribute video so knewI had added her on the list wrongly).[/align]
[align=center]I really, truly hope that this video does them all justice and that you all feel its a fitting tribute.[/align]
[align=center]Be warned though, this is 13 minutes long, so get a drink, some tissues (if you think you'll need them) and get comfy.[/align]
[align=center]_It's a bit complicated to watch because of the ads but you first need to click the red circle with the arrow in. On Mozilla this open a new tab, on IE this opens a new window. You need to go back to the original tab or window and then click the now green circle with the arrow in. This will then play the video._[/align][align=center]_[flash=320,256]http://www.megavideo.com/v/35IEJKQV8046f74b7d2ca98d0e0c071c4af0ccb3[/flash]
_[/align][align=center]http://www.megavideo.com/?v=35IEJKQV[/align]
[align=center]Binky Free Bunnies.[/align]
[align=center]* * * * * *[/align]
[align=left]After discussing with the mods, we decided it might be nice for people to be able to have their own copies if they wanted one.[/align]
[align=left]You have the ability to download it from the site (please thank Northern Autumn for these instructions) which gives you one way to have a copy.[/align]
[align=left]_To download a copy of this video to save to your computer, you may need to install RealPlayer. Download RealPlayer from here: __[url]http://www.real.com/_[/url]

_(The Real Player does not come with any known spyware, so it won't compromise your computer security.)
Install RealPlayer onto your computer, as with any other software. 
If possible, set the folder to which you wish to have all future videos downloaded to.

Restart your computer after installation has completed, and go back to the Tribute Video link in this thread. 
Select "Small Player" on the lower left hand side of the MegaVideo player. Press that big red dot, then press it again to turn it green. The tribute video should initiate.
Hover over the tribute video with your mouse. A little white pop-up tab with blue writing should appear just above the upper righthand corner of the video. 

Click that tab to begin downloading the tribute video to your own computer. A dialogue box called RealPlayer Downloads should pop up. Minimize it, don't close it .

The video will likely be saved under "My Downloads" OR "Realplayer downloads" in the RealPlayer folder under My Computer/Programs.
(You can PM NorthernAutumn for any technical assistance :foreheadsmack:)
_
[/align]
We also wanted to offer the opportunity for people to have hard copies (although these will not be done until I have my laptop back-which is an unknown- as I can't do it on the laptop I am currently using).

The discs that it will come on will be DVD+R discs.

If you live within the UK then we ask for a nominal amount of Â£1.75 to have it on disc. 

If you live outside of the UK then we ask for a nominal donation of Â£2.00 to have it on disc. (please note that's in pounds sterling).

That amount covers the disc, the P&P and then a remaining pound will be donated to the forum.

Please PM me if you would like a hard copy with the amount (if you want more than one), and the name and address that I should send it to.

The money needs to be paid to me, and this can be done via PayPal. My e-mail address is [email protected] and my name is Tracy Hutchings. If you don't have Paypal we can work something out, I'm sure.

Erm, I think I've covered everything?

Any questions please ask.


----------



## Becca

thank you so much for doing that Tracy its beautful


----------



## irishbunny

Yay! It's up! Thanks I have been pestering you for it the last day or two


----------



## Flashy

I'm glad you got to see it before you went Grace.


----------



## irishbunny

Ya me too!


----------



## Atorres61472

Aww Thank You....Stewie and all of these beautiful bunnies are greatly missed.:rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow:ink iris::cry1::cry1::cry1:


----------



## Bon

Thankyou for this, it brought tears to my eyes, its almost a year now since I lost Gizmo and I still feel lost without her.


Bon


----------



## Crystalballl

Oh my! Thank you so much Flashy for Pming me and letting me know about this. I bawled the entire video! :cry1:What a beautiful tribute. 

I know I haven't been around for a while, been so crazy lately. 

Thank you.


----------



## Flashy

I'm just glad you were able to see it. Sorry about making you cry though.

I hope all the things going on in your life are going ok at the moment.

x


----------



## Crystalballl

LOL it's a good cry. It was a beautiful video. Things in my life are great. 

Just updated everyone in my bunny blog...


----------



## Flashy

*goes to read your blog*


----------



## hailiejade

thats sooo sad , thank u tho , cnt believe how many buns were lost last yr , so so sad xx


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Wow thanks storm jumped in my lap and watched it with me weird he never does that. 

Chevy is missed around here we have a picture f him in the same frame as Storm. 

Thanks Flashy it is great and thank you for the PM


----------



## wabbitmom12

Oh thanks Tracy! That was so beautiful.

We lost so many loved, beautiful buns last year. I bawled through the whole thing. It's okay though. Like the last quote said, you have to say goodbye before you can meet again. 

:rainbow:Binky free little ones....we will always love and remember you!


----------



## lagadvocate

Tracy this is absolutely beautiful. Thank you so much for letting me know about it and for doing such a wonderful job on this moving tribute.
-Beth


----------



## Flashy

I'm glad that people feel it's a good tribute  Really, really glad.

(Beth, nice to see you about  I hope you're ok and life is going ok for you.)


----------



## slavetoabunny

That was so beautiful Tracy. I definately needed the tissues. All of the buns I lost were fosters, but they meant as much to me as my own,


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Outstanding! Very well done Tracey.I closed my office door at work, because I didn't want anyone to see me tearing up!:cry1: It is a very touching and loving tribute, thank you for taking the time to put it all together.

Dave


----------



## irishlops

i already thanks you so much in a pm.. amoung other things. its beautiful tracy. even with a sad note a bird can be beautiful and beautiful music makes teh heart happy


----------



## MggsRabbitry

Im crying, I really miss my little girl even though its been almost a year Thank you, cant wait to see you again tonight in my dreams little girl, daddy loves you,
:cry1::cry1:


----------



## tonyshuman

Very nice, Flashy.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Tracy that was a beautiful video for the bunnies. Thanx for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## Sweetie

Thank you so much for putting the video together. Very touching! Thank you for putting Casper in the video. I miss him so much and it has almost been a year since I lost him.

Binky Free all the Bunnies who have crossed the Rainbow Bridge last year. They are all so very cute!


----------



## maherwoman

Beautiful tribute, Tracy...thank you so much.


----------



## Dragonrain

Beautiful tribute. Thank you for including my Zeus. He'll have been gone for a year on Aug. 8th, and I still miss him like crazy :cry2


----------



## Happi Bun

Beautiful Tribute Flashy! 

May they all Binky free :bunnyangel2:


----------



## Flashy

Is anyone else having technical problems? Have those with the problems who mentioned them to me managed to solve them?


----------



## Maureen Las

Last night we worked on it a long time andI think it is the length of the video that is causing the problem . Finally the words" connection problems" appeared in the video box . I was able to watch videos on the site that you used to make this that were shorter but I am not able to watch the video. 
However just think how wonderful it will be for me to see it on the cd thatI plan to order 
Maureen


----------



## Flashy

At least you will be able to watch it one way or the other. 

Sorry it's caused you problems though, I'm not sure why that would be. Autumn, any ideas?

I look forward to your PM


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Wow, that's a lot of bunnies. 

It's beautiful, thank you.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Beautifuly done Tracy.

Susan ink iris::rainbow:


----------



## Usagi_Chan

Thank you for the video, Tracy. I still miss my Usagi. He was a very special bunny and my eyes filled when I saw his picture in your video.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

That was beautiful Tracy, I didn't lose any bunnies but I'm sorry to all those who did :[ They were all lovely bunnies


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

beautifly done,i of course watched it without the music, because the music was doing me in,lol. I cant believe we have lost so many buns in one year


----------



## Flashy

I'm really, really glad that people liked it both those who didn't lose a bun and those who did who feel it was fitting for their bun.

Usagi_chan, when I first joined the forum, I remember Usagi was ill and Randy was helping you. He was the very first bun I remember from here and when I realised he was on that list I felt sad for him and you. I know he was so loved and was so well looked after. Maybe in time you will be able to look at him and smile


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Tracey I cannot tell you how great of a job you did on the video, words escape me. I downloaded it last night and was going to watch it while eveyone was gone and I got about 2-3 minutes into it I started to tear up again. Darn Wabbitmom, no tissues in the house.

The music, photos, rainbows were all tied into the music playing very well.

Well done.

Dave


----------



## JadeIcing

I couldn't believe how many of those bunnies I knew the exactcause of their death. I couldn't believe how much their loss still effected me. My sweet Halo who knew little love in his life. :nerves1I will see him again, I know that. 

It was the best tribute I could imagine.


----------



## bellapsyd

thank you so much

RIP Frankie and all the buns


----------



## magic_girl

think you for doing this


----------



## Usagi_Chan

Usagi was my first bunny. Some time back I became interested in the Japanese anime character Sailor Moon. Her alter-ego is an ordinary schoolgirl named Usagi, which means "Bunny" in Japanese. This is how Usagi was named and how I myself took on the alter-ego of Usagi_Chan. Chan is simply a title rather like "Sir" or "Miss."

For a long time I felt that I could never love Thumper and Pegasus as I loved Usagi. In a sense I sort of resented them for a while. That changed. Pegasus and Thumper now hold a very special place in my heart. Though I still love and miss my Usagi, I would be heartbroken if anything happened to Thumper or Pegasus. I guess what hurts most about Usagi is that he was hardly grown, only a bit over a year old. For Thumper and Pegasus I hope to see each live a full life. Thumper is now five and Pegasus is three. Thumper came with her name but I renamed Pegasus after another Sailor Moon character, a winged unicorn which he often resembles when he raises one ear, as he often does. 

Usagi, my beloved bunny has a legacy. I learned a lot from him about what to do and what not to do. I have studied a lot about bunnies and I volunteer at the SPCA every Saturday and work with their bunnies and educate potential adopters about bunnies. I have learned that bunnies respond to clicker training so I started training mine then later, the SPCA bunnies. That lead to training other SPCA volunteers to do clicker-training. This enriches the volunteers, the bunnies and tends to make them more adoptable as well as demonstrating that bunnies are intelligent.

Without Usagi, I would not have learned as much as I have. Though I now have Thumper and Pegasus who are also immensely loved, I will never stop loving and missing Usagi. There's something special about a first-love or a first bunny. I still can't see a picture of him without my eyes filling with tears.

Usagi_Chan


----------



## Flashy

He was one very special guy


----------



## Flashy

For those of you who want discs from me I just thought i would show you an example.

This is for someone and I have used her bunny on the front (and will personalise each one for each owner's bunny).







Ideally I would like to get the blue sky lighter and brighter if I can and it may get a slight rearrange for each person/bunny, but this is generally the sort of cover that will come with your disc.

And thanks to pherber12 for the logo without the background I may adjust that and make it a bit bigger. 

I'm still playing in general with the design but just wanted to show people what they can expect


----------



## shootingstar

Very well done, thank you so much! It means so much to me to see my rabbit Daisy included in the video. Also to see other people's rabbit is sad too  They were all so adorable...RIP bunnies!


----------



## Haley

Flashy, you did an amazing job on this tribute. This is so very special. Last year was such a difficult year for RO. I know there were a few that were just gut-wrenching for me, even though they werent my own bunnies.

Again, thank you. This is very special.


----------



## Sweetie

Thank you so much Flashy. How much does the disc cost? I am thinking about getting one.


----------



## Flashy

Thank you Haley 

Sweetie, it will be Â£2.00 for you, I don't know what the conversion is though. If you want any just PM me the address and name you want it sent to and how many.


----------



## Sweetie

Can anyone please covert that amount for me please?


----------



## Flashy

Maybe use an online converter, or paypal can do it too I think.


----------



## Flashy

It wasn't that hard. I googled and the site I used says $3.30 (USD) so I guess that could be a rough estimate.


----------



## Sweetie

Ok sounds great. I will see what money I have and I will PM you between now and the first week of August 2009. I would like the one above, in post #42, with Casper on it.


----------



## Flashy

Just wanted to say that those who have placed orders now have a parcel on the way 

I hope they reach you in good condition (all two of you ) but if there are any problems just let me know


----------

